# Apologies to anyone from Essex for this one



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

An Essex girl goes to the council to register for child benefit.
'How many children?' asks the council worker.
'10' replies the Essex girl.
'10?' says the council worker. 'What are their names?'
'Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne and Wayne.'
'Doesn't that get confusing?'
'Naah...' says the Essex girl 'its great because if they are out playing in the street I just have to shout WAAYNE, YER DINNER'S READY, or WAAYNE GO TO BED NOW and they all do it...'
'What if you want to speak to one individually?' says the perturbed council worker.
'That's easy,' says the Essex girl... 'I just use their surnames.'


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

OI-I`m from Essex :lol: :lol: 

steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: taking on Essex girls takes a lotta bokkel Mr Nutter :lol: :lol: 

The following is a true story along similar lines. We have a customer in Brummie land who has only 7 children. Like in your joke each child has a different father.

Personally I think its great as the orders are fantastic   

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm from Essex, too. And Alison.

Surely you have noticed the Dave and Alison text across the top of the windscreen, just above the furry dice and below the vinyl roof.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm from Essex, too. And Alison.
> Dave


I bet you feel better for getting that off your chest Dave !

G


----------

